#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Нужна буддийская поэзия на английском

## Надежда Хабичевская

Ищу в интернете и попадается только японская поэзия. 
Видимо не так ищу.
Что-то неяпонское, но буддийское где лучше искать? 

Помогите пожалуйста!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Алик

> Ищу в интернете и попадается только японская поэзия. 
> Видимо не так ищу.
> Что-то неяпонское, но буддийское где лучше искать? 
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!


Если не критично на английском, то здесь  : http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18312

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ищу в интернете и попадается только японская поэзия. 
> Видимо не так ищу.
> Что-то неяпонское, но буддийское где лучше искать? 
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!


Вот немного условно буддийской:
http://lib.ru/POEZIQ/GINZBURG_A/stihi.txt
http://www.uspoetry.ru/poem/67

 :Smilie:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ищу в интернете и попадается только японская поэзия. 
> Видимо не так ищу.
> Что-то неяпонское, но буддийское где лучше искать? 
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!


А, ещё есть стихи Чогьяма Трунгпы же:
http://www.poetry-chaikhana.com/Poet...ogy/index.html
http://www.chronicleproject.com/stories_120.html

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ищу в интернете и попадается только японская поэзия. 
> Видимо не так ищу.
> Что-то неяпонское, но буддийское где лучше искать? 
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!


Да стихов тут, оказывавется, как грязи, самому интересно стало  :Smilie: 

Творчество сангхи Шамбала: http://shambhalatimes.org/tag/poetry/
Творчество Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче: http://dpr.info/art.poetry.htm (причём изначально на английском, говорят, писал)
Поэма Дзонгсара Кхьентсе Ринпоче: http://tibetanaltar.blogspot.ru/2010...-dzongsar.html
Поэма No от того же Чогьяма Трунгпы: http://www.tsemrinpoche.com/tsem-tul...o-know-no.html

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014), Эделизи (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Если не критично на английском, то здесь  : http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18312


Спасибо) на русском тоже помогает. Вспомнила молодость - села писать стихи. Английский мне нужен, чтобы рифмы интересные подобрать. Пытаюсь на английском что-то написать.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (05.02.2014), Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да стихов тут, оказывавется, как грязи, самому интересно стало 
> 
> Творчество сангхи Шамбала: http://shambhalatimes.org/tag/poetry/
> Творчество Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче: http://dpr.info/art.poetry.htm (причём изначально на английском, говорят, писал)
> Поэма Дзонгсара Кхьентсе Ринпоче: http://tibetanaltar.blogspot.ru/2010...-dzongsar.html
> Поэма No от того же Чогьяма Трунгпы: http://www.tsemrinpoche.com/tsem-tul...o-know-no.html


Ооо! Благодарствую! Именно то, что я искала.  :Kiss:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Понлоп Ринпоче и No больше всех впечатлили.

----------

